

The Veronica Mars Movie Project on Kickstarter - mecredis
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project

======
citricsquid

        Their reaction was, if you can show there’s enough fan interest 
        to warrant a movie, we’re on board.

-
    
    
        Q: Where is my money going?
    
        A: All funds will go into a Veronica Mars Movie Project production 
        account which has been set up by Warner Bros. on our behalf.
    

-
    
    
        Distribution is always a challenge with low-budget films, but 
        Warner Bros. is going to help us distribute the movie, and try to 
        get it out there as widely as possible.
    

There seems to be a significant amount of involvement from Warner Bros,
although this isn't inherently bad it's a strange thing to be seeing on
Kickstarter, it would be nice if they could elaborate on Warner Bros full
involvement. Are Warner Bros trading ownership of the movie for permission to
make it?

Also they've unfortunately restricted all the rewards to US only, even digital
movie copies :|

------
whattttttttt
I wonder if Firefly could have been saved if kickstarter was around back then.

------
sachitgupta
Fun game: Go to the fundraising page, wait one second and refresh. Crazy how
fast this is getting funded. This is going to be a new defining moment for
crowdfunding and companies like Kickstarter, Watsi, etc.

------
AdrianRossouw
I would love a veronica mars movie, but I wonder how hollywood accounting will
gel with crowdfunding.

------
offdrey
Don't think this is relevant for HN, but my girlfriend will love this. Thanks
for sharing.

~~~
untog
It seems relevant- this must be a new milestone for Kickstarter.

------
lifeisstillgood
This is something I dont like about Kickstarter - I cannot see the _exact_
definition of success. Well alright, its reach 2m pledged. But after that?

With the track record of movies _not_ getting the green light, what if the
movie never gets made? What if Warner Bros. pulls the plug after 1m dollars is
spent on script rewrites? What if the script rewrite fees goto the guy running
the kickstarter campaign, and then nothing happens?

This _could_ be an interesting way to fund a movie, but it is highly
speculative and in a very very risky, cut throat business. I seriously doubt
the 2 million will see the light of day again.

NB: I am not implying any fraudulent intentions on behalf of the producer
here, I expect he is as he seems, enthusiastic and passionate. But imagine
"stereotypical cut throat producer" - he just is salivating at a bunch of
yahoos handing him 2million dollars for a "treatment".

